# 9300 & 9301 back on now.



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Test it while you can.

9300 NGC
9301 Discovery HD


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

ah sd commercials


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

discovery channel has an sd program on right now it seems


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Woohoo I'm all over it!


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

national geo has an hd program on right now


----------



## satex (Sep 7, 2006)

nice find


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

rrrick8 said:


> Test it while you can.
> 
> 9300 NGC
> 9301 Discovery HD


Thanks.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Working here in the Baltimore market.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

dbsdave said:


> discovery channel has an sd program on right now it seems


Both mine are HD


----------



## Starchild (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks. I've got them. I guess I have passed the test.


----------



## beakor (May 29, 2007)

tried to record on hr20 and it wouldnt let me :nono:


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

rrrick8 said:


> Both mine are HD


doesnt look hd to me on discovery.........has bars on sides but doesnt look 4:3 hd either


----------



## satex (Sep 7, 2006)

wee no more pixelation on NGC


----------



## jimmyt (Mar 9, 2005)

good here in cincinnati


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

dbsdave said:


> doesnt look hd to me on discovery.........has bars on sides but doesnt look 4:3 hd either


Same here.


----------



## satex (Sep 7, 2006)

hope it stays on for dog whisperer


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Both channels working fine here on all 3 HR20-700's.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

beakor said:


> tried to record on hr20 and it wouldnt let me :nono:


Not at home so I can't tell but if the guide says To Be Announced, then you cannot use the simple record method. You have to use Manual found in the same menu as the Prioritizer. Start the recording at least a minute past the current time. It should work. It did the other night.


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

I have both of them and they both look very good. I guess I passed too.


----------



## mjbehren (Nov 21, 2006)

Slingbox verified on one of my HR20's. 

Working in GR, MI.


Mb


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Keep them up for good now!


----------



## dingJam (Jul 19, 2007)

Both working for me over lunch break. HD but what looks like a lot of SD video footage.

All tests a go for me. 498/480/481 and now 9300/9301.

HR20-100s, Western Wisconsin, no multiswitch.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Mods, will we have another poll to help the techs out here?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I hope they stay on for tonight


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Looks good here. Great picture.


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

I need a slingbox or to work from home more often!


----------



## RegGeek (Mar 14, 2007)

Sweet! I missed the previous test, but just tuned in successfully to both channels. I no longer feel left out. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

dbsdave said:


> doesnt look hd to me on discovery.........has bars on sides but doesnt look 4:3 hd either


I was seeing it during a HD commercial I guess. I saw the bars on the sides after I posted.

It is now full HD on new show though.


----------



## bgartz (Jun 24, 2006)

both coming in, but no 498 for me. I had 498 up until today..


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting, I missed them the other night and I've never seen anything except a blank screen on 498. I see both 9300 and 9301 just fine right now so I assume I should be good to go when the new channel light up for real.


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

boo dog whisperer not in hd.............the haunting program on the other channel is in hd however


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Pretty funny I just checked 498 earlier and all I got was a black screen, before I got the little info screen but the 9300 and 9301 work.


----------



## shadez2270 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice find and great opportunity for folks that missed the test the other night

9301-1080i DD5.1
9300-720P DD5.1

In Northern Georgia


----------



## trae01 (Jul 13, 2007)

Both working for me in Tennessee h20


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

How is the PQ???


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Discovery HD looks really good..


----------



## hidefman (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, even though I have no 498... 9300 and 9301 look sweet! I will quit worrying about it now. Test Channels come in great!


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

beakor said:


> tried to record on hr20 and it wouldnt let me :nono:


Try manual record.


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> How is the PQ???


Tough to judge from an sd program, on 9301 the hd quality is definitely not the best Ive seen, but it's probably just a grainy source for an older program.


----------



## DIRECTVFREAK101 (Sep 4, 2007)

and anyone can see this i can't see it right now because i am in school.


----------



## GP_23 (Sep 13, 2007)

Shoot missed the last test, and now my wife is at work and I am too, I have an appointment too, but can't get home, DARN


----------



## dakota23 (Jun 16, 2007)

i'm getting both nice!!! i still get blank screen on 498 & 480 but get confirmation on 481


----------



## kevhow (Aug 21, 2006)

Unfortunately I'm at work, but I am very anxious to see these channels. Hopefully they'll still be live in 5 hours....


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Seeing them via slingbox.

NG is showing an older episode of the Dog Whisperer with pillar boxes.

Not sure what Discovery has on, but it looks good.


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

As I write this, there have been 34 posts, and I haven't seen one post saying they don't get the channels. Are things getting better, or will this trend change?


----------



## sadude39 (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow, great picture on both channels....no pixelation like it was Saturday night on NGC. Both channels coming in just fine here in San Antonio.....have H20-100. Hope they will keep these up a while.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Both channels in DD 5.1


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

Good on both channels in NW Indiana.


----------



## loknload (Jan 13, 2007)

Both 9300 and 9301 work for me but 498 is now a black screen. Saturday night, all test channels worked perfectly so it seems I've lost 498. I'm also having some serious lip sync issues on 9300.


----------



## jgriffin7 (Feb 16, 2007)

Both coming in fine on both tuners, one with BBC at HR20, and the other with BBC at multi-switch with OTA diplexed in between with a 70' cable run.


----------



## isles9 (Jul 21, 2007)

Installed hr20-700 this morning and 498 was fine with slide.  

now no 498 and 9300 & 9301 are giving me the 721 message (not purchased).

anyone have ideas?

Gee first post, after years of lurking, and i'm whining, not the start i had hoped for.


----------



## w84mike (Sep 12, 2006)

shadez2270 said:


> Nice find and great opportunity for folks that missed the test the other night
> 
> 9301-1080i DD5.1
> 9300-720P DD5.1
> ...


Same here in Los Angeles area. One more step confirming we are ready for the new channels - bring 'em on! :hurah:


----------



## powerplay (Jun 3, 2003)

9300, 720p, 5.1DD, Bars on the side
9301, 1080i, 5.1DD, Full picture

NGHD does look like it is in HD even though it has the bars.


----------



## DIRECTVFREAK101 (Sep 4, 2007)

that's it i am asking my mother to get slingbox


----------



## jeffman (Sep 9, 2007)

shadez2270 said:


> Nice find and great opportunity for folks that missed the test the other night
> 
> 9301-1080i DD5.1
> 9300-720P DD5.1
> ...


Too bad sooo many of us are at work.


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

loknload said:


> Both 9300 and 9301 work for me but 498 is now a black screen. Saturday night, all test channels worked perfectly so it seems I've lost 498.


Hopefully losing 498 will not be an issue. What with the 9300's coming in for you.


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

this discovery program is putting me to sleep sadly....


----------



## thread (Nov 26, 2006)

They would do it when most folks are at work. I hope they stay up long enough for us west coasters to test when we get home.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

kevhow said:


> Unfortunately I'm at work, but I am very anxious to see these channels. Hopefully they'll still be live in 5 hours....


Or still live in 3.5 hrs when I get home!


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Just wish the content was better.  

At least the HD commercials look great.


----------



## geekmom (Dec 16, 2006)

I have pixelation on 9301, 9300 looks very nice. My concern will continue to be my signal levels on 103(b), they are high 70's, low 80's but all other satellites are well into the 90's so...............will just have to wait and see whether another phone call for alignment is in my future


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Hopefully Dirty Jobs at 3 will be in HD..


----------



## shadez2270 (Sep 20, 2007)

isles9 said:


> Installed hr20-700 this morning and 498 was fine with slide.
> 
> now no 498 and 9300 & 9301 are giving me the 721 message (not purchased).
> 
> ...


You probably have an authorization issue... try resetting services on D* site if that doesn't work call CSR and ask them to remove HD and put it right back.... worked for many others the other night

Good Luck


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

isles9 said:


> Installed hr20-700 this morning and 498 was fine with slide.
> 
> now no 498 and 9300 & 9301 are giving me the 721 message (not purchased).
> 
> ...


Try refreshing your services. It worked for quite a few people during the last test.


----------



## CoachGibbs (May 23, 2007)

dbsdave said:


> Tough to judge from an sd program, on 9301 the hd quality is definitely not the best Ive seen, but it's probably just a grainy source for an older program.


Personally I think the program on now is upconverted SD(on discovery HD). If it's HD, it's very soft. From what I've seen of this channel on E* it's a bad one to judge PQ from.


----------



## shadez2270 (Sep 20, 2007)

thread said:


> They would do it when most folks are at work. I hope they stay up long enough for us west coasters to test when we get home.


payback for us east coasters that stayed up until 4 am the other night :lol:

Laughing with you NOT at you!


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

isles9 said:


> Installed hr20-700 this morning and 498 was fine with slide.
> 
> now no 498 and 9300 & 9301 are giving me the 721 message (not purchased).
> 
> ...


Call D* and have them reauthorize your HD Access.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

9300 & 9301 channels are working for me, both video and audio. 498 is still a blank screen.


----------



## Directvlover (Aug 27, 2007)

It figures.... i missed the first test, and am now at work....however i called my wife at home and she says both our HR20-700 and H20 are pulling them in perfectly. It was kinda funny....i called and was like "honey tune the tv to 9300 quick"...so she did....and then i said "does it look good, is it in HD" and she says "how am i supposed to know if it's in HD" (sigh...women!) I finally asked her to tell me what light was lit on the front and she said 720p...so i knew it was HD...but i then had here switch from the SD version back to the HD and then she was able to see the difference. 

I hope it's still on when i get home...i had her hit record on the DVR for me just in case it's not. She did say that the show that was on Discovery looked really good.


----------



## ahatten (May 16, 2007)

No fair! I'm at work and can't check until 3 more hours....


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

ChicagoTC said:


> I need a slingbox or to work from home more often!


I'm ordering one from BB right now. 

Should I go Pro or stick with the basics, since I'll be watching on my laptop or phone anyway?


----------



## karnac (Oct 16, 2006)

Got them!!!!!!!!!!!!1
since I could never get 498 on any of my three sets, this makes me feel better.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Wow, PQ is excellent!! Even though the content seems upconverted at the moment! 

... Those sidebars are going to give my PLasma a field day! I hope they come up with a better way than this to show a 4:3 show!!


----------



## WRTBill (Dec 8, 2006)

HR20s seem fine, but H20 having issues with pixelation and just received searching for satellite message on it. Again, HR20s fine H20 bad. I have also lost 498 for some reason.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Woohoo! got them on both HR20s that are unable to see 498! What a relief! Bring it on!!   :lol: :righton: :joy:


----------



## apace (Feb 1, 2007)

H20-100 Both Channels, 9300 has black bars, 9301 doesen't look HD.

HR20-100 9300 black bars, 9301 Searching for satellite 721. Changed to channel 72, 73 then back to 9301 have Discovery channel. Looks like a good quality SD channel


----------



## notnufbw (Dec 10, 2006)

Getting both but wonder why I'm not getting any HD on either channel....?

Hmmmm.......Dog Whisperer certainly isn't HD but looks fine for SD but just now there was a commercial about "Tabbo" and that may have been HD because it looked pretty darn good....?

VR


----------



## yatsco (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for the information. HR20-100 in Charleston, SC receiving 9300 and 9301. Black screen and no sound on 498.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Working here and i have had no "access" changes on my account ever


----------



## bobshults (Jun 16, 2006)

It's Alive!!! Getting 9300/1. Never got anything on 498, still nothing on 498 but...9300/9301 lloud and clear.


----------



## TomMac (Dec 23, 2006)

I am getting them in Kettering, OH.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

CoachGibbs said:


> Personally I think the program on now is upconverted SD(on discovery HD). If it's HD, it's very soft. From what I've seen of this channel on E* it's a bad one to judge PQ from.


Agreed


----------



## Wire Paladin (Sep 19, 2006)

498, 9300 & 9301 channels are working for me both video and audio.

Stafford, VA.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Everyone needs to remember that all the content they will see on the new channels was not produced in HD format. It is better to show it in the original aspect then streaching it to fit. SD upconverted to HD (720/1080i) but still in the 4:3 format will usually have better PQ than normal SD.

But that said, the PQ will only be as good as the original content.


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

isles9 said:


> Installed hr20-700 this morning and 498 was fine with slide.
> 
> now no 498 and 9300 & 9301 are giving me the 721 message (not purchased).
> 
> ...


Do you have or pay for the HD Access? How aobut channels 72-79? Can you see a pciture on them?


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

So! NGCHD is going to be 720p!!!?


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

lwilli201 said:


> Everyone needs to remember that all the content they will see on the new channels was not produced in HD format. It is better to show it in the original aspect then streaching it to fit. SD upconverted to HD (720/1080i) but still in the 4:3 format will usually have better PQ than normal SD.


Do they list sd programs that are stretched to widescreen hd as hd in guides?


----------



## Directvlover (Aug 27, 2007)

Directvlover said:


> It figures.... i missed the first test, and am now at work....however i called my wife at home and she says both our HR20-700 and H20 are pulling them in perfectly. It was kinda funny....i called and was like "honey tune the tv to 9300 quick"...so she did....and then i said "does it look good, is it in HD" and she says "how am i supposed to know if it's in HD" (sigh...women!) I finally asked her to tell me what light was lit on the front and she said 720p...so i knew it was HD...but i then had here switch from the SD version back to the HD and then she was able to see the difference.
> 
> I hope it's still on when i get home...i had her hit record on the DVR for me just in case it's not. She did say that the show that was on Discovery looked really good.


UPDATE....my wife just called and said it won't let her record these channels....when she hits record...nothing happens...very odd. Dang i was hoping to get to see it when i get home this evening...hope they're still on.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Boy for SD material the picture is excellent. I might even start watching SD again!


----------



## ICM2000 (Sep 14, 2006)

Broad band Video access? Any ideas as to what are the plan for these channels?


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

HR20-100 was moved this morning to another site within the house, replacing an R15.

For the first time, this HR20 is working with both tuners.  (Previous location only had one cable)

498, 480, 481 working fine right off the bat.

Now receiving 9300 and 9301. Initially the audio was slightly out of sync on 9300 (NGHD - The Dog Whisperer) but it seems to have righted itself.

Hopefully these will stay on so I can test them with the installer on site, who's putting in another HR20....


----------



## sgluck (Sep 7, 2007)

Just turned on the system after reading the post while on the deck. 9300 and 9301 coming in fine in Roslyn Heights, NY. Back to XM Radio piped onto the deck via DTV. Yahoo getting closer to more HD programming. For me its about the movies.


----------



## amitgupta_email (Dec 8, 2006)

Both channels working perfetly in Detroit. Lets bring it on......


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Everyone make sure you post your results in Earls Sticky thread. Here.


----------



## lman (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm stuck at work. There was an earlier post indicating his receiver indicated the signal was 720p. I thought the new channels would be 1080i. Can someone please confirm whether it's 720p or 1080i.


----------



## mlcdorgan (Jan 19, 2007)

Awesome sound and pic on both 9301 and 9300.

And thanks Earl or D* or whomever managed to flick them on for another test.


P.S. lman it is 1080i by the way


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

I had pixellation and video freezes during the last test but so far everything is good to go this time. Signals on the even TP's are up a bit from the last time as well. During the last test I was looking at upper 60's to mid 70's. Now the evens are 80 - 90. Odds have remained high throughout.

This looks good.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

DIRECTVFREAK101 said:


> that's it i am asking my mother to get slingbox


I guess I don't know what it does, really... how would it help you see them at school?


----------



## karnac (Oct 16, 2006)

Any Ideas on why those of us who could not get 498 can get 9300 and 9301?


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Firstly - thank you D* (and Earl) for getting the channels back up for us that missed them.

I have 9300 - NGC HD 720p Pillar Bars with no audio or visual loss
9301 - DSC HD 1080i Full screen no audio or visual loss.

I have never had 498 message despite trying every trick on the forums. I still dont have 498. But I am not losing any sleep over that as I did nothing to bring on 9300 and 9301 so I am happy that I will get the rest as and when they turn on.


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

lman said:


> I'm stuck at work. There was an earlier post indicating his receiver indicated the signal was 720p. I thought the new channels would be 1080i. Can someone please confirm whether it's 720p or 1080i.


Thought I heard someone during the last test post that NGC was broadcasting in 720p. Don't know if they'll continue to do so or not. I doubt direcTv will modify the signal. They'll just send it through in whatever resolution it is broadcast.


----------



## WRTBill (Dec 8, 2006)

Update on 9300 and 9301 reception, HR20s are fine and working great. H20 is having a lot of problems. Restarted H20 and everything appeared fine for about one minute, then severe pixelation followed by the unit restarting itself. I am currently waiting on reboot to try some other things with the HD settings.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Darn darn and triple darn. I really should've bought that Slingbox last month. Ah well, it'll be here by the weekend hopefully.


----------



## Skins Fan (Sep 18, 2007)

Well that is strange, I am getting both 9300 and 9301 but I do not get 498 or 499 or the 301b BBC test for odd tps on 480.


----------



## realracer2 (Jun 11, 2006)

I think the pictures look better than the first test.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Notice the info banner - 9/24 - 10/31 5:59 pm


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

lman said:


> I'm stuck at work. There was an earlier post indicating his receiver indicated the signal was 720p. I thought the new channels would be 1080i. Can someone please confirm whether it's 720p or 1080i.


It depends on the broadcaster not D*.


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

9300 & 9301 working. 480 & 481 working. 498 NOT working. Also seems like I am having more trouble getting OTA to come in. This on 2 hr20-700s running the CE prior to the one this weekend.


----------



## shadez2270 (Sep 20, 2007)

Directvlover said:


> UPDATE....my wife just called and said it won't let her record these channels....when she hits record...nothing happens...very odd. Dang i was hoping to get to see it when i get home this evening...hope they're still on.


Need to do the manual record... with no info in the guide it won't auto record


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

dbsdave said:


> Do they list sd programs that are stretched to widescreen hd as hd in guides?


No, not yet.  There is also SD wide screen. I think the British Open was in wide screen SD this year. It is wide screen at a lower reselution. I would think that some day there will be new classifications in the quides. IMHO.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

My TV sees both as 1080i, and NG shows black pillars on "Dog Whisperer", with NG logo in the black pillar on lower right corner. Discovery showing stretched and zoomed widescreen of "Haunting"


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm getting both channels. :grin:


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

Skins Fan said:


> Well that is strange, I am getting both 9300 and 9301 but I do not get 498 or 499 or the 301b BBC test for odd tps on 480.


Make sure you go to Earl's new thread to post. I am personally very encouraged by what I'm reading. There seem to be quite a few less problems this. I know it's way too soon to know. But I'm hoping.


----------



## shadez2270 (Sep 20, 2007)

lman said:


> I'm stuck at work. There was an earlier post indicating his receiver indicated the signal was 720p. I thought the new channels would be 1080i. Can someone please confirm whether it's 720p or 1080i.


Earl indicated the other night that one channel was being broadcast in 720-p and the other in 1080i to test a theory about resolution being the source of some of the past troubles... hopefully that info still applies


----------



## Directvlover (Aug 27, 2007)

gslater said:


> Thought I heard someone during the last test post that NGC was broadcasting in 720p. Don't know if they'll continue to do so or not. I doubt direcTv will modify the signal. They'll just send it through in whatever resolution it is broadcast.


My wife had said that both were 720p...however she did say that it appeared that they were messing with the channels at that time because i asked her what the channel name by the channel number was and she said NGCHD...then right in front of her eyes it changed to Test...so i think they were still messing with stuff at D*. If it's in 1080i now i don't doubt it...but at the time we were watching they were in 720p.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Capmeister said:


> I guess I don't know what it does, really... how would it help you see them at school?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slingbox

He could watch/run his HR20 on his laptop at school.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Whoot.....


----------



## isles9 (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes i have 70-79 (had them with my HR10) and they still work.

just call and the csr i spoke too had no clue what i was talking about so is there a magic word to get them to reset my hd access?

took the day off from work so i've got time to kill.


----------



## ctwilliams (Aug 25, 2006)

I can see both 9300 and 9301 via slingbox here at work.

498 was working earlier today, but all I get is a grey screen now. They must have turned it off to turn these on?

CT


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slingbox
> 
> He could watch/run his HR20 on his laptop at school.


Ah, I thought it only let you CONTROL the HR20, not view it. It wouldn't be HD, though, I'd think--otherwise how could you not then record it?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

9300 and 9301 working just fine here. On the weekend test I got the x721 error but the HD access on my account was dropped/added after the test.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

frogg said:


> My TV sees both as 1080i, and NG shows black pillars on "Dog Whisperer", with NG logo in the black pillar on lower right corner. Discovery showing stretched and zoomed widescreen of "Haunting"


My tv shows NGC in 720 and DSC in 1080.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Yeah too many of us that were getting 498 are now reporting nothing on that channel but a black or gray screen. So I'm guessing they are off for now.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

WOOT!

2 boxes, both hr20-700, ext m/s. 
#1 ok on 480/481 but never got slide on 498.
#2 ok on 480-481, got slide on 498 after "fiddling" then blank screen late this morning.

9300/01 now coming in great! Git-R-Done! I am now a happy camper  .


----------



## coralfire (Aug 21, 2006)

Getting NGHD 9300, but not Discovery on 9301 just 771. 9300 appears HD, but on slingbox. It appears framed with the NG logo in the frame.
Update: 9301 is there now.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

dbsdave said:


> Do they list sd programs that are stretched to widescreen hd as hd in guides?


Depends on the network. TNT-HD lists ALL their programming as HD...

~Alan


----------



## Skins Fan (Sep 18, 2007)

Skins Fan said:


> Well that is strange, I am getting both 9300 and 9301 but I do not get 498 or 499 or the 301b BBC test for odd tps on 480.


Well now I am getting everything on all test channels except I get t black screen on 498. I have posted another message about my weird situation.


----------



## Directvlover (Aug 27, 2007)

shadez2270 said:


> Need to do the manual record... with no info in the guide it won't auto record


Thanks...had my wife try that and it seems to be recording now.


----------



## djwww98 (Jan 12, 2006)

Getting 9300 and 9301 as I was before. However I am getting periodic 1 second audio drop outs every 10 or 15 seconds. Usually some pixilation happens at the same time. This often happens on other HD channels. This better get fixed soon. It makes some shows unwatchable.


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

9300 and 9301 coming in perfectly with both of my H20-100s.

Looks from the consensus that 498 was turned off right when these went on, so I wouldn't worry that it's not there.


----------



## turbovr6 (May 17, 2007)

I hope it's still on at 4:30 EST when I get home from work......


----------



## gdn (Aug 5, 2007)

Directvlover said:


> Thanks...had my wife try that and it seems to be recording now.


Interesting - these channels would not record during the first 3 hour test broadcast.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

Maybe my TV only sees 1080i because I have native off, and locked on 1080i. I'll have to check. Thanks, Bob. Edited) OK, that was it. With native on, NG is 720p and Discovery is 1080i. Sorry about that.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

well. 498 worked for me. 480 worked, 481 didn't 9300 and 9301 don't
and i have horrible numbers on 103b


----------



## John Walsh III (Apr 27, 2002)

Working for me here in NC. Turn on more please.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Isn't it about time for another poll?  Poll for success/failure on 9300/9301. Based on what I see on the other thread it looks like 100% are getting the test channels fine. If that holds up I can't imagine them not lighting the candle on the 26th.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> Isn't it about time for another poll?  Poll for success/failure on 9300/9301. Based on what I see on the other thread it looks like 100% are getting the test channels fine. If that holds up I can't imagine them not lighting the candle on the 26th.


No need for a poll, it would be redundant. Earl and the D* people watching are getting all the feedback they need for now, I'd say. I just wish I was home or had that Slingbox already to help out.


----------



## chuckrollz (Dec 2, 2006)

working good here


----------



## HBKDinobot (Sep 15, 2007)

THANK YOU...

3900/1 Work!

498 still doesn't work, but this is a huge relief. All those people who 498 doesn't work for breathe a little bit easier.


----------



## ctwilliams (Aug 25, 2006)

gdn said:


> Interesting - these channels would not record during the first 3 hour test broadcast.


I recorded both channels the other night using the manual recording...


----------



## pcates (Sep 20, 2006)

All working fine here.


----------



## MIMOTech (Sep 11, 2006)

What is being shown on 9300 and 9301?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

frogg said:


> Maybe my TV only sees 1080i because I have native off, and locked on 1080i. I'll have to check. Thanks, Bob. Edited) OK, that was it. With native on, NG is 720p and Discovery is 1080i. Sorry about that.


 That would be my guess, although we just got a brief "technical difficulties" slide on 9300 and now it's gone to 1080i. They're obviously playing around with settings.


----------



## ahearst (Sep 13, 2007)

Working great in San Antonio!


----------



## ctwilliams (Aug 25, 2006)

MIMOTech said:


> What is being shown on 9300 and 9301?


Dirty Jobs is next on Discovery (3p edt) and is a show shot in HD.


----------



## Lyle Thorogood (Jun 27, 2004)

Guy's any ideas? I get 498 with music and the announcement however 9300 and 9301 do not exist. DirecTV updated my account ONLY by adding in the STARZ-HD access. They did NOT remove and re-add the HD access. I have the "Para Todos" Spanish Ultra programming package. I believe someone else had this situation also but I can't find his solution in the threads.


----------



## ben arnold (Aug 28, 2007)

Bob Coxner said:


> That would be my guess, although we just got a brief "technical difficulties" slide on 9300 and now it's gone to 1080i. They're obviously playing around with settings.


my tv doesn't support 720p only 1080i. hope this won't be an issue. I'm not technically inclined enough to know


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Looks like all posetive reports so far I say light the rest up and Giada does as well


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

not home to check if they are working, but I don't have the HD access charge on my recent activity. Is this a necessity to see 9300 and 9301?


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

turbovr6 said:


> I hope it's still on at 4:30 EST when I get home from work......


+ 1 I think I will have to "sneak" out early today :grin:


----------



## shadez2270 (Sep 20, 2007)

Lyle Thorogood said:


> Guy's any ideas? I get 498 with music and the announcement however 9300 and 9301 do not exist. DirecTV updated my account ONLY by adding in the STARZ-HD access. They did NOT remove and re-add the HD access. I have the "Para Todos" Spanish Ultra programming package. I believe someone else had this situation also but I can't find his solution in the threads.


Try restarting your reciver, if the channel doesn't appear in the guide you can't tune to it

Good Luck


----------



## notnufbw (Dec 10, 2006)

Anyone else getting out of sync picture and sound with Dog Whisperer? Sound is preceding video by a tick or two.......could be my equipment......?

VR


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Lyle Thorogood said:


> Guy's any ideas? I get 498 with music and the announcement however 9300 and 9301 do not exist. DirecTV updated my account ONLY by adding in the STARZ-HD access. They did NOT remove and re-add the HD access. I have the "Para Todos" Spanish Ultra programming package. I believe someone else had this situation also but I can't find his solution in the threads.


I know it took some of us a little longer for our guides to re-populate. Did you reboot?


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

turbovr6 said:


> I hope it's still on at 4:30 EST when I get home from work......


Earl reported in another thread that they do not have a definite cutoff time, so I'm thinking that, unless some major problem occurs, they may be on till the rollout. Could be just wishful thinking though.:grin: :grin:


----------



## GP_23 (Sep 13, 2007)

Appt cancelled HAD to run home 
Everything comes in clearly! Can't wait!


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Lyle Thorogood said:


> Guy's any ideas? I get 498 with music and the announcement however 9300 and 9301 do not exist. DirecTV updated my account ONLY by adding in the STARZ-HD access. They did NOT remove and re-add the HD access. I have the "Para Todos" Spanish Ultra programming package. I believe someone else had this situation also but I can't find his solution in the threads.


Try refreshing your services via phone. If that doesn't work, have a CSR remove and readd the HD access.


----------



## stsrep (Mar 10, 2007)

9300/01 are working fine.498 is off and black screen for now.
HR20 running 19A.
Neither will record however.


----------



## gunnarliden (Mar 22, 2007)

working good in St. Paul mn. 9300 cut out for a couple seconds with a message about technical difficulties, but otherwise, looks good


----------



## rmartinj (Jan 29, 2007)

Working great in deltona florida


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh how I wish I had a slingbox......


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

notnufbw said:


> Anyone else getting out of sync picture and sound with Dog Whisperer? Sound is preceding video by a tick or two.......could be my equipment......?
> 
> VR


Same here. It seemed even worse when the test started.


----------



## fury88 (Mar 24, 2007)

I happen to be home sick today and checked this thread. Just tried the channels and all is good! Picture looks great. My wife and I are really excited for this launch.


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

kmkraft_1974 said:


> not home to check if they are working, but I don't have the HD access charge on my recent activity. Is this a necessity to see 9300 and 9301?


There have been some reports of people not having the HD access charge still getting the channels.


----------



## MIMOTech (Sep 11, 2006)

ctwilliams said:


> Dirty Jobs is next on Discovery (3p edt) and is a show shot in HD.


Thanks....good to hear that they are putting regular programing on these two channels. Wish I could go home early.....!!!


----------



## lowmazda (Jul 12, 2007)

9300/9301 coming in here. Back to the Yankee game on 95.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

MIMOTech said:


> Thanks....good to hear that they are putting regular programing on these two channels. Wish I could go home early.....!!!


Not all of the "Dirty Jobs" shows are entirely HD - parts of the ones shown during the last (late night) test were pretty clearly upconverted widescreen SD - still looked great though.


----------



## Cybercowboy (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm getting both 9300 (currently an SD feed) and 9301 (an HD feed of Discovery) right now. I've had no problem getting any of the test channels so far.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

ben arnold said:


> my tv doesn't support 720p only 1080i. hope this won't be an issue. I'm not technically inclined enough to know


No problem. Your box will turn it into what you need. Do you get ESPN/ESPN2 HD now? They are 720p. You configure the receiver to output 1080i and all is well.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Swheat said:


> There have been some reports of people not having the HD access charge still getting the channels.


I'm one of them... and I received both of them just fine the other night...

~Alan


----------



## DIRECTVFREAK101 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes Dirty Jobs In Hd On Directv


----------



## GP_23 (Sep 13, 2007)

Swheat said:


> There have been some reports of people not having the HD access charge still getting the channels.


I have had no charges and I have gotten all the channels with no problem!


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

Was "A Haunting" just upconverted 480P? If not... hope we can expect better HD PQ in the future from Discovery Channel HD. (The logo looks really good and sharp)

And it looks like "Dirty Jobs" is 480, just in 14:9 format, although both are/were decent upconversions.


----------



## GCanada (Apr 3, 2007)

Man I just now notice this and have to leave for work.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Steve Robertson said:


> I hope they stay on for tonight


If the channel banner is any indication (1:30 - 10/31 6:58pm), we just might


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

HD30TV said:


> Was "A Haunting" just upconverted 480P? If not... hope we can expect better HD PQ in the future from Discovery Channel HD. (The logo looks really good and sharp)
> 
> And it looks like "Dirty Jobs" is in 480 in 14:9 format, although both are/were decent upconversions.


I have black bars of about 1" width on each side of the picture during Dirty Jobs...is that caused by the 14:9 format?


----------



## All Dish (Jun 18, 2006)

9300-9301 coming in loud and clear here in Titusville, Florida


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

ansky said:


> I have black bars of about 1" width on each side of the picture during Dirty Jobs...is that caused by the 14:9 format?


Yes.


----------



## pfaieat6 (Jul 26, 2007)

498 Grey Screen
9300 Good
9301 Good

Hr 250-700- Ce5 

Tampa Florida


----------



## tdbohannon (Sep 13, 2006)

Arlington, TX - both coming in perfectly..


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

Man I hope they are still on when I get home in 2.5hrs


----------



## SAFOOL (Aug 24, 2007)

Well they are both coming in fine but don't look like real hd to me.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Getting both channels in KCMO on both an HR20-700 and an H20.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

SAFOOL said:


> Well they are both coming in fine but don't look like real hd to me.


I don't think they are either - and hoping they aren't meant to be - look just like upconversions used to test if people with the right equipment can receive MPEG4 video/audio stuff from 103b.


----------



## BruceS (Sep 23, 2006)

Earl has created a sticky thread where he is asking everyone to post there equipment and results.


----------



## willis134 (Jul 25, 2007)

Both channels coming in and look great on both of my HR20-700's!!!! I could only get 498 on one of them.


----------



## Chapper (Jul 31, 2007)

This are my findings:

498 Black Screen
9300 Perfect!
9301 Perfect!

Samsung HDTV LCD
HR20-700
Slimline Antenna
No multiswitch (just 2 cables runnning from Slimline to the BBC´s)

South Texas!


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

HD30TV said:


> I don't think they are either - and hoping they aren't meant to be - look just like upconversions used to test if people with the right equipment can receive MPEG4 video/audio stuff from 103b.


I think the only thing shown in true HD so far was the commercial for hog futures. That pig was the best I've ever seen in HD. :grin:


----------



## BruceS (Sep 23, 2006)

Earl has posted a sticky thread where he is asking everyone to report their equipment and results.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

BruceS said:


> Earl has posted a sticky thread where he is asking everyone to report their equipment and results.


Heard you the first time. 

Actually, it's been posted in here a few pages back also.


----------



## bounty12 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks!!!!!!!!! Great Heads up!!!!!!! 498 Gray Screen.....9300 and 9301 Rock solid!!!!! Now I quit worrying and start getting a life! Looking good in Louisville, Ky.


----------



## lfthomas (Sep 1, 2007)

Got NG in HD on 9300, nothing on 9301 except searching for satelite 771

Is it possible I have one bad BBC?????

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## wallyjar (Aug 11, 2006)

I had 9300 and 9301 til few miutes ago. Anyone else loose them?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

HD30TV said:


> I don't think they are either - and hoping they aren't meant to be - look just like upconversions used to test if people with the right equipment can receive MPEG4 video/audio stuff from 103b.


These channels are Discovery HD and National Geographic Channel HD. Just like the network channels, not all programming is available in HD. That is the issue with all simulcast channels.

Watch the channels for when they air a HD commercial and you'll see more of the quality to expect from the MPEG4 HD channels (when HD is actually on)...

~Alan


----------



## shadez2270 (Sep 20, 2007)

lfthomas said:


> Got NG in HD on 9300, nothing on 9301 except searching for satelite 771
> 
> Is it possible I have one bad BBC?????
> 
> ...


Thats what it sounds like... try switching the BBC to the other tuner and see if that changes your 771 to the other tuner... or do the channel dance to try to pull up 9301 on the other tuner


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

So what is the final verdict is there potential for great picture quality?


----------



## DCappy (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks good in Oregon.
9300 NG Channel in 720p
9301 Discovery Channel in 1080i

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version
2) 498 y/n Yes
3) 480 y/n Yes
4) 481 y/n Yes
4b)498 y/n Yes
5) 9300 y/n Yes
6) 9301 y/n Yes


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

anyone else seeing tiny tiny black side bars on channel 9301 now? not the normal sd black side bars i'd say these are about 1.5inches wide on both sides


----------



## lfthomas (Sep 1, 2007)

shadez2270 said:


> Thats what it sounds like... try switching the BBC to the other tuner and see if that changes your 771 to the other tuner... or do the channel dance to try to pull up 9301 on the other tuner


How do you swap tuners??

Thanks for your reply!

Larry


----------



## ben arnold (Aug 28, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> No problem. Your box will turn it into what you need. Do you get ESPN/ESPN2 HD now? They are 720p. You configure the receiver to output 1080i and all is well.


wonderful. thank-you.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Carbon said:


> So what is the final verdict is there potential for great picture quality?


Everything so far has been upconverts. One HD commercial looked great.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

lfthomas said:


> Got NG in HD on 9300, nothing on 9301 except searching for satelite 771
> 
> Is it possible I have one bad BBC?????
> 
> ...


+1 I have extra BBCs so I'll be going a switch out to see if that corrects my problem. I also have a H20 that even after a BBC change is getting the 771 message. No problems with any other channels. So I have no idea what to do with the H20. Any ideas?


----------



## beakor (May 29, 2007)

gregftlaud said:


> anyone else seeing tiny tiny black side bars on channel 9301 now? not the normal sd black side bars i'd say these are about 1.5inches wide on both sides


yes I have the black bars also. Our PBS-DT <ota> has the same thing when they upconvert material to stay in the 1080 space.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

but i think the program on now is hd. why would the need to upconvert it ...it should be filling the entire screen


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

gregftlaud said:


> anyone else seeing tiny tiny black side bars on channel 9301 now? not the normal sd black side bars i'd say these are about 1.5inches wide on both sides


14:9 picture ratio


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

14:9 picture ratio....meaning??


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I get both channels here in so. cal. both look good to me on my HR 20 dvr also channe 498 has congats message.


----------



## Skins Fan (Sep 18, 2007)

gregftlaud said:


> anyone else seeing tiny tiny black side bars on channel 9301 now? not the normal sd black side bars i'd say these are about 1.5inches wide on both sides


No, could have been the program.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

gregftlaud said:


> but i think the program on now is hd. why would the need to upconvert it ...it should be filling the entire screen


no its an upconvert streched to 14:9


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

ah ok. so a semi-stretch lol. is this what it's gonna look like on all the new hd channels when there isnt an hd program on?


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

gregftlaud said:


> 14:9 picture ratio....meaning??


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/14:9


----------



## shadez2270 (Sep 20, 2007)

lfthomas said:


> How do you swap tuners??
> 
> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> Larry


tune to channel 9301--- tuner x
tune to channel 9300--- tuner y
tune to channel 498 --- tuner x
tune to channel 9301 --- tuner y

Hope that made sense


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

gregftlaud said:


> ah ok. so a semi-stretch lol. is this what it's gonna look like on all the new hd channels when there isnt an hd program on?


Could be anything from 16:9 strech to 4:3. like the Sturgis thing on right now.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Both channels now showing HD content. Very nice.


----------



## capecodsooner (Jan 20, 2007)

H20-100

Good test signeals (498/480/481 9300/1) with exception that content does not fill the screen. Just a little left off on the right and left. On my 32" VIZIO that leaves about 1" bars on the left and right. Cycled through all the format options and nothing fills the screen. Switched over to an already available HD channel and the screen is filled. ????????

Same picture on an OLEVIA 27" connected to another -100. But commercial content that caught my eye, (Disney ad for Jungle Book in HD) filled the screen. Add filled the screen on the VIZIO as well, just not the Discovery or NGC content.


H20-600

Checked with a -600 as well, conected to the 51" SONY projection TV. Content fills the screen on that recievers output. NO bars. ALL OK.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

NatGeo is HD right now and looks great. I think mythbusters is a 16x9 stretch.


----------



## rpjones68 (Feb 5, 2007)

Looking good here on both channels!


----------



## JMac1234 (Aug 8, 2007)

Im just north of Salt Lake City, Utah and I have everything except 498 showing good!

I only have like between 60 and 40 signal strengths on 103(b).

NGC looks INCREDIBLE!!!!!


----------



## Roy O (Jan 30, 2004)

First post here I think. I'm getting 9300 in HD but searching for signal on 9301.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Roy O said:


> First post here I think. I'm getting 9300 in HD but searching for signal on 9301.


:welcome_s

Try using channel up button to go past 9301 then channel down button to return. Cleared mine up twice now.


----------



## htgguy (Sep 15, 2007)

Should I be getting both 9300 and 9301? The NGC says "channel not purchased"-is there a chance this is correct or not?


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

htgguy said:


> Should I be getting both 9300 and 9301? The NGC says "channel not purchased"-is there a chance this is correct or not?


Yes you should be getting both. Try going to Directv.com and refreshing your services.


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

YES!

I am excited that I don't have to stay up tonight to test! For the first time my HR20 got everything! YEAH!

Bring on the HD.


----------



## htgguy (Sep 15, 2007)

rrrick8 said:


> Yes you should be getting both. Try going to Directv.com and refreshing your services.


Sorry, but can you give me any more specific instructions as to how that is done? I do have a log id to the website, can view my acct, etc.


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

htgguy said:


> Sorry, but can you give me any more specific instructions as to how that is done? I do have a log id to the website, can view my acct, etc.


You can either call or login online:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/secondaryIndex.jsp?assetId=1900001


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

Both channels coming in nicely in Indiana. Dolby 5.1 on all shows. HD PQ is good, not amazing but very good. My only issue is on my 1080p LCD connected to an HR20 is the HD picture inst filling the entire screen. A very small strip at the top of the screen. Almost as if its not full Res. My other LCD seems fine, its on a H20 though.


----------



## tyke (Aug 20, 2007)

htgguy said:


> Should I be getting both 9300 and 9301? The NGC says "channel not purchased"-is there a chance this is correct or not?


I had to logon to directv.com and click change programing, click the last tab and confirm changes. I didn't change anything, but it refreshed my services and only then did I get those channels. Of course, you have to get NGC in your base package to receive it in HD.


----------



## htgguy (Sep 15, 2007)

tyke said:


> I had to logon to directv.com and click change programing, click the last tab and confirm changes. I didn't change anything, but it refreshed my services and only then did I get those channels. Of course, you have to get NGC in your base package to receive it in HD.


I called-that's my problem-I don't get NGC in my base package. Just wanted to make sure it wasn't another problem. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

htgguy said:


> Sorry, but can you give me any more specific instructions as to how that is done? I do have a log id to the website, can view my acct, etc.


Click on My Account. Log In. Go to "Troubleshooting" under Upgrade Equipment.
Select "Refresh Your Services"


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

both gone!


----------



## Scooter22 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hdhead said:


> both gone!


You jumping the gun a bit? 

Scooter


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

dbsdave said:


> doesnt look hd to me on discovery.........has bars on sides but doesnt look 4:3 hd either


:welcome_s to "HD Lite"


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Hdhead said:


> both gone!


Storm moving in and I have 60's - 70s on this reciever. That's why they went away.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

michaelyork29 said:


> :welcome_s to "HD Lite"


Let's not go there. That has nothing to do with this.


----------



## Scooter22 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hdhead said:


> Storm moving in and I have 60's - 70s on this reciever. That's why they went away.


Ah hah. That would explain it. 

Scooter


----------



## 5678YN (Jun 29, 2007)

Have them both but NG looks soft. My readings are between 30 and 52 on 103b so I guess I can't complain. Coming Sat AM for realign. I still have 498, 480, and 481 also and have had throughout; knock on wood so far so good.


----------



## 5678YN (Jun 29, 2007)

Scooter you have 60-70 readings and you lost pic?? See my post above. Seems odd that you would lose your video and I could pick up with readings <55.


----------



## ethos (Jun 15, 2007)

5678YN said:


> Have them both but NG looks soft. My readings are between 30 and 52 on 103b so I guess I can't complain. Coming Sat AM for realign. I still have 498, 480, and 481 also and have had throughout; knock on wood so far so good.


softness is not your signal strength. Its digital, on or off or on with pause and pixelation.

The test is only showing whats on right now they are not testing with the best programming on each channel. on 9301, parts of Cash Cab are not in HD its upconverted. Thats not your signal.


----------



## R.I Matt (Jul 10, 2007)

9300 is now A & E HD.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

Discovery HD looks great!!


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

FlyBono24 said:


> Discovery HD looks great!!


+1


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

+1

I get the feeling some of these new HD channels are going to be 720p 

A&EHD CH9300


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

nothing like seeing a guy chop a rabbit and then gut it in HD


----------



## gregory (Jan 25, 2007)

Last One Standing on Discovery looks cool. Should look good in HD!

Why isn't CSI: Miami coming through in DD 5.1? Discovery is.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Discovery looked ok, not stunning, but the source material wasn't exactly illustrative of HD capabilities either. The fact that video and audio for both 9300 and 9301 were there when I got home late this afternoon was encouraging. Signals are in the high 80's to low 90's for me, and there was no pixellation nor other video artifacts. The DD sound was fine (again, for the program material being presented).

So, before being critical, I would need a lot better source material to make any sensible observations. As of now, I see two video signals with corresponding audio coming from the new bird. We won't know much more until they light up the real channels at their proper channel assignments. At this point, any further assertions regarding "performance" are little more than speculation, and unlikely to reflect the "final disposition" of picture/audio quality from the new channels when they actually "launch". That's still pleasing progress for me, as I wasn't up at midnight for the "first showing".


----------



## ActiveHDdave (Sep 15, 2007)

Cash Cab looked great and sounded great. I could tell a big difference in sound.


----------



## brugg90 (May 31, 2007)

I was watching man vs. wild. Picture on both test channels didnt look that good at all. My current espn channel and disc. hd theater looked much sharper. This had more of a smooth look. Oh gosh, now im worried about the picture quality of the new channels.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

Both channels are blank screens but on 9301 if I go into the menu options like I was going to do a reboot, the channel pops up in the little window and stays there til I change the channel. The trick works every time Ive tried it, but it doesn't work for 9300.

Discovery Channel HD looks nice though.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

hehe my girl taped dirty jobs manually today and it tooks real good


----------



## kryscio23 (Sep 4, 2007)

no posts in 3 hours ... did this thread close?

MY 9300 at 11:45 p.m. EST has NFL NETWORK, baby! Whooooooohooooooo ... but it has a big D* logo in the top left and an NHL shield logo on the bottom right. whats up with that?

My 9301 is still Discovery Channel in HD.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

jrodfoo said:


> nothing like seeing a guy chop a rabbit and then gut it in HD


Or biting the head off a grub.... :nono: :nono:


----------

